# How long did you go between getting your certs and landing a job?



## Mason (Feb 2, 2012)

I got them around the 20th of December, its February and I still can't land a job. I have an interview scheduled on the 16th but I'm unemployed...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 2, 2012)

Mason said:


> I got them around the 20th of December, its February and I still can't land a job. I have an interview scheduled on the 16th but I'm unemployed...



It's a tough, oversaturated job market in many places. Are you in CA?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 2, 2012)

I got everything done in October 2011, started working November 2011. Stay persistent!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Got all my certs finished in Janurary and got hired in March.


----------



## exodus (Feb 2, 2012)

All my certs at the end of march, job in the middle of April. About 2 weeks lapse.


----------



## Mason (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, I'm from CA, how did you guess? No wait, don't tell me...

Of course I will keep being persistent, on a sidenote, how fancy do I have to dress for interviews, I swear I feel overdressed sometimes.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 2, 2012)

As long as it isn't a tuxedo, you should be alright. Three piece suits might be overdoing it as well. Apply to companies that aren't posting job openings, show up for an application in person, etc.


----------



## Mason (Feb 2, 2012)

I did the applying in person for rural metro and they straight up told me to leave...

Ok, they just told me to apply online... but there is nothing online.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 2, 2012)

2 weeks for emt, less as a medic.


----------



## Mason (Feb 2, 2012)

If I were single I would definitely move to Texas. I have no problems going to the job.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 2, 2012)

Texas is the place to be  I've actually had to turn several decent opportunities down since I've got too many jobs already (4)


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2012)

I got hired before I was actually certified, though I had passed my basic class. It took me a year to land an ambulance job though (other job is Sports Medicine/EMS standby type position), though it's tough to land a job when you're 2000 miles from where you wish to work. Realistically it took me four months to find the ambulance job.


----------



## CaydenElizalde (Feb 3, 2012)

I got my NREMT and State Licensing all completed at the end of June 2011 and then landed my first EMS job a month later.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 3, 2012)

I was hired by the time I got my paramedic cert, but I was one of the lucky ones from my class. 

Anyways, like others have said, you just have to be persistent, the jobs are out there, but they can be difficult to find. Unfortunately California is an over saturated market, so for are TONS of applicants for most openings. Try every place you can think of, go into the business in person and apply, even if they tell you to apply online, it will show that you're more interested than others.


----------



## nwhitney (Feb 3, 2012)

I was offered a job before I took my state and NREMT tests.  Of course I don't work in the field.  I really should get on that.


----------



## RanchoEMT (Feb 4, 2012)

Feb. 2009 - Passed Class 
Oct. 2009 - Got Hired with an IFT company
Aug. 2010 - landed Different IFT company(with option to promote to 911)
Dec. 2011 - Finally working as an 911 EMT(aka running the show!)

Dont give up.... Or give up....actually yeah Do Give Up, there's No Money in this.

Feb. 2012 - Looking for Oppurtunity Elsewhere...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 4, 2012)

RanchoEMT said:


> Feb. 2009 - Passed Class
> Oct. 2009 - Got Hired with an IFT company
> Aug. 2010 - landed Different IFT company(with option to promote to 911)
> Dec. 2011 - Finally working as an 911 EMT(aka running the show!)
> ...



Where do you mean by elsewhere?


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Feb 4, 2012)

To the people who didn't get jobs rite away after getting certified what did you do to keep your self's ready for a test and employer would give ?

I can only read my Emt book so many times before i fry my brain :mellow: and turn in to a zombie:wacko:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 5, 2012)

Vladamir von bone said:


> To the people who didn't get jobs rite away after getting certified what did you do to keep your self's ready for a test and employer would give ?
> 
> I can only read my Emt book so many times before i fry my brain :mellow: and turn in to a zombie:wacko:



That's a good indicator that it's time to pick up the Paramedic Book.

It is usually much Easier to find work as a Paramedic than an EMT. Paramedics are few and far between in many areas while EMTs are usually a dime a dozen. (no offense to anyone)

In regards to the topic, I took my original EMT through my volunteer department 5 years ago. I didnt originally pursue EMS as a career so i waited 2 years before job hunting. It was decently easy to find a transport company job but to get a 911 job was a bit harder. Took me a year after filing to get hired by FDNY. I was fortunate enough to be selected to take the FDNY medic course which is 8 months, 40 hours a week and I got paid my EMT salary to be there followed by immediate promotion after state and regional tests were done.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 5, 2012)

Did my National Registry on a monday, wednesday that week got National cert in mail. Following monday got state cert in mail, next day (tuesday) had first interview. Got called next day to go for second interview following monday and started the next day. All in all from taking National Registry to getting hired 2 weeks and a day. Still reeling in shock over how fast that was...good luck in finding a job for yourself


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Feb 5, 2012)

If it was only that easy


----------



## phideux (Feb 6, 2012)

Since I only wanted to do 911 work, there are only 4 agencies within driving distance. I got all my certs, and waited for a spot to open. During the wait, I ran with the volunteer squad on a full time basis( I found a partner that was as crazy as me).  I got a job with the first one I applied at. 4 months.


----------



## Maine iac (Feb 6, 2012)

3 months to get a job, but I don't start for another month. So from certs to start date will be 4 months.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Feb 6, 2012)

I got my basic numbers in October of 2010. I have yet to get a job in the field but not for lack of trying (i.e. applying, networking). I decided to pursue Paramedic so I've been doing that since February 2011. Eventually I'll get a position somewhere. It's proven to be a test of patience for me but I remain optimistic.


----------



## paradoqs (Feb 6, 2012)

Took me a year


----------



## bigdogems (Feb 7, 2012)

When I started  I was hired by a IFT/911 company the day after my registry came in the mail (back when you had to wait about 6 weeks for hopefully a big envelope) I think in general its a little harder now. It's a fairly easy cert to get so over the years the job field has been saturated. The biggest problem I see with this that with so many people looking for jobs that employers have no incentive to raise wages.

As far as what to wear. I have a general rule that any interview I go to I wear a suit and tie. Overdressed will never be frowned upon, at least not by a reputable employer


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2012)

I was in CA, got my Medic Cert and one 2 weeks and 1 Interview Later I was in Orientation with the 911 Provider.


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine was *minus 22 days*.

1. Got temp license
2. Took written exam on a Sunday
3. Went to work on the Monday
4. 22 days later received word that I passed exam and became insta-certified.

Ta Da!


----------



## oshawamedic (Mar 23, 2012)

4 months


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 23, 2012)

3 weeks


----------



## dmc2007 (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't begin my job search until around 15 months after I was certified, since I was volunteering and was placated by that for a while.  Once I started looking, it was about a month and a half between starting applications and the interview that got me a job.  It would have been a matter of a week or two had I not been out of town for a month.  For my second job, it was about 3 months between starting the application cycle and the interview.  I was working at the first job throughout, so it was significantly less stressful.  I finished the old job on a Saturday and started orientation at the new place the following Monday.


----------



## EPFD112 (Apr 7, 2012)

Got certified as a Basic on March 15th, applied to a local EMS service (at a theme park) the same day as I got my certification, had an interview, and was hired withing 2 weeks. Now I'm waiting for the park to open in 3 weeks..


----------



## Thriceknight (Apr 7, 2012)

It was a year and a friggin half from the time I got my certs till I got a job! It sucks in CA...sorry dude...


----------



## DarkStarr (Apr 8, 2012)

4 months


----------



## socalemt123 (Apr 8, 2012)

I got all my certs and within 6 days had an interview and job offer here in So Cal. Now it wasn't my first choice of a company, but it was a full time job with benefits. Now 9 months later, I have an interview with AMR next week.


----------



## Steveb (Apr 8, 2012)

Mason said:


> Yes, I'm from CA, how did you guess? No wait, don't tell me...
> 
> Of course I will keep being persistent, on a sidenote, how fancy do I have to dress for interviews, I swear I feel overdressed sometimes.


What province are you in?


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 8, 2012)

Steveb said:


> What province are you in?



I think they mean California


----------



## Steveb (Apr 8, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I think they mean California


Oh woops I confused CA for Canada.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Apr 8, 2012)

Took me 2 years JUST to get a non- emergency transport van gig(applied for everything I could in TN and FL).Just got hired on with an IFT company, awaiting start date. Taking slow steps in the right direction!! It's brutal out there.


----------



## exodus (Apr 8, 2012)

socalemt123 said:


> I got all my certs and within 6 days had an interview and job offer here in So Cal. Now it wasn't my first choice of a company, but it was a full time job with benefits. Now 9 months later, I have an interview with AMR next week.



Why didn't you just accept the original offer from AMR?


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2012)

13 months.


----------



## socalemt123 (Apr 8, 2012)

exodus said:


> Why didn't you just accept the original offer from AMR?



I just got an interview with AMR after waiting 9 months. I've been working for an IFT/BLS company for the past 9 months though here in So Cal.


----------



## Phishbohn (Apr 9, 2012)

It took me about 4 months.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Apr 9, 2012)

Got my Certs in August of 2011, quit my part time job then too, came back to my part time job in Dec, gonna have my first EMT interview on Thursday. CA is a tough market.


----------



## Gon8822 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Fresh Noobie*

i got all my cert in Jan 2012.(NYC)
Still looking for job now..
i just don't know where to look. should i just go for Volunteer first? Get some EXP?? or may be go find some open shift??
And the worst part is i check for the City FDNY EMS filling date is 2 month BEFORE our Exam date!!! so i think do we have to wait for a year to get in 911??


----------



## Bullets (Apr 10, 2012)

Bad example, joined a volunteer squad in jan 09, began course in jan 09, cert in may 09, got LEO job in May 09

So i dont technically work as an EMT, however i always get dispatched to the EMS calls when im working, basically get the info for the police report, then act as a first responder emt until EMS gets there

hate to say it but just an EMT cert makes you less marketable. Once i started taking technical rescue courses, advanced ICS courses, i began to get job offers from FD, EMS, PD all over the area, including other states.

If you live near a city, pursue hazmat. Haz-Tac ambulances are the thing right now, tons of FEMA grants for the urbans


----------



## Vivian (Apr 14, 2012)

I certified in July of last year, volunteer ever since. I did apply for and got interviewed for one IFT company but they could only offer 1 shift a week at $11/hour. Which would be great, but I was appaled by the state of their units and the commute was quite long for 1 shift a week and virtually no garenteed shifts.


----------

